#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss en de montage ervan....

## DeMennooos

Als jullie langere stukken struss in elkaar zetten, hoe doen jullie dat dan?

Onder het motto, leg maar neer het past altijd of letten jullie dan op het vakwerk wat er in de truss zit.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://licht.startkabel.nl
http://www.cd-duplicatie.nl

----------

